# Anyone familiar with Mod Q0 and Q1???



## ecastillo (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello friends,
Does anyone code for clinical trial- research?  i want to know if you are using Mod Q0 (invetigational item) with the drug?  also, are you only using Q0 AND Q1 with Medicare not with Medicaid?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Sep 30, 2010)

We use Q0 but only with ICD for CHF and cardiomyopathy. We only use with Medicare and no other insurance.


----------



## ecastillo (Oct 1, 2010)

thank you for response- Yes we only use it with Medicare - do you use it with investigational devices and new drugs? also, are you adding Q1? to routine care of Medicare pat. if they are participating in a clinical study aproved by CMS?
again, thanks
Ec


----------

